# Huron 02-23-03



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Hit the Huron today with Loomis in his 2-man DryFly Float Boat. What a RIG! We fished from 8:30am til about 2 PM with only one possoble hit. Met Eric Z and Hatchbomb and friend, Nice meeting you guys! Since there were no fish to take pics of I snapped some pics of these ducks....Can anyone identify them? Also we may have seen 2 bald eagles, but they were far away. We did notice a pretty big nest in a tree, looked too big to be a squirrel nest and mabey is an eagle nest but I am not sure. Here's the pics:

Both Ducks









A few pics of the "Brown Head Duck"


















A few of the "White Head Duck"



















What do ya thing? Big Squirrel Nest or Eagle nest????


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Big Squirrel, or some other large bird. You could curl up comfortably in an eagle's nest, LOL! They are HUGE!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Probably Hawks Don. I've seen quite a few Redtails down there but there are some big bushy tails down there. Nice pics.


----------



## chromaniac (Dec 26, 2002)

I vote Squirrel!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Don, your date is of by one month!!!!!!


----------



## davemillertime (Jan 15, 2002)

hey don nice pics the duck with the brown head is a red head and the other one is a bluebill both are drakes well just thoughtt id give some info


----------



## Loomis (Jan 2, 2001)

Yeah, we didn't do to well, but I don't feel to bad, the king of the Huron(EricZ) didn't catch fish either. Will they ever come? On top of the good results, I broke my GL3 while unloading it   God, I wish I would use my rod sock and tube ALL the time! When will I learn. Here goes another $50.....


----------



## BassBoss88 (Jul 22, 2001)

the duck with the red head is a male canvasback (could be a red head though they look very similar). That nest looks about the size of a red-tail nest but i cant tell due to the shadow in the picture. Ive worked with the dnr for seven years now identifying nests belonging to the birds of prey(red tails, etc..) and all other types of wildlife and it could very well be a red tail nest. now's the time of year when they pair up and begin nesting/breeding. nice picks, though.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I was quite a ways upstream from you guys. Same results here.

That nest is where Earl lives. lol


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

That is a redhead, not a canvasback. Canvasbacks have longer, sloping bills that blend very nicely with the head in profile, and do not have the different coloration on the tip of the bill.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Yes this was march 23, 2003! Sorry! Also in reference to the size of the nest, that Pole seen on the bottom left of the nest is the top of a telephone pole...


----------



## HATCHBOMB (Oct 4, 2001)

It was nice meeting you guys too. I think the reason we didn't get anything was because I was in eric's boat---the curse remains....

HATCHBOMB


----------



## ericz (Nov 25, 2002)

Yup, 0 for 0 yesterday...

When I started telling Hatchbomb he was a curse I was just kidding.... Now, I'm starting to honestly believe it  

River's down a foot or so from Friday and it looks to be still droping and clearing. Man, there's gotta be a big run of steel and walleye gearing up.. We didn't hit a thing, not even a walleye. Hatch took the river temp, his thermometer read 38-39 deg.. If it's correct the water temps comming up nicely.. Shouldn't be long....

e


----------



## sideshow (Jan 25, 2001)

Eric you just need to put me in that boat of yours for a weekend and see what happens... I have the oppisite effect that chris does. Redhead and scaup.. scary that someone working for the dnr doing avian studies doesnt know the difference between the two.

sideshow


----------



## sideshow (Jan 25, 2001)

sorry female redhead.. Ill take a blonde with long legs


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

ROTFLMAO!!!


----------

